# Let's see your beautiful trad setups



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

Don't feel left out if your trad bow is not beautiful. If it is a good performer you can post a picture over on the Butt ugly bow poll thread.


----------



## Ike1986 (May 6, 2013)

Hope to have one to post before to long. Wanting to get into trad soon.


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Some good looking arrows there![emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

BOSEN Stronghold 19", the only trad riser I have kept till today.....gave away everything including buffalo, tiburon, satori n titan 3.


Putting the pieces together for a 3D or hunting rig, as I am soon moving to a place where archery largely means hunting or 3D.....

Upgraded with Hoyt pro series floating bolts

4.5" Shadow Stabilizer in matching orange is on the way

Arrows will be xx75 pplus 1816 with 125gr point, 4" round cut feathers, held by Bohning Bruin 4 arrows quiver

Limbs will be Bosen RCX long or RC3 medium

Rest is a DIY off the shelf setup for 3 under, with free wheeling rubber-nylon strike plate, so far so good, can always go back to Hoyt quiet track rest

Grip being sanded down a bit for a dull finish ~ more traction


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Hard to go wrong with a Boa quiver. I'm sporting one on my ilf set up also.

Titan 2 with med 45# rc wood limbs.

Powdercoated od green
Jager ball grip
Dan Decker (DDD) shelf
Digital camo vinyl on limbs
Stilldub FF string


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Elk antler riser with Mt. lion claws, bear claw, elk ivories, and elk burls for the limb bolts.

Bowmania


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

kentsabrina said:


> BOSEN Stronghold 19", the only trad riser I have kept till today.....gave away everything including buffalo, tiburon, satori n titan 3.
> 
> 
> Putting the pieces together for a 3D or hunting rig, as I am soon moving to a place where archery largely means hunting or 3D.....
> ...


Interesting rest.
Please tell more why you like this riser better than the other ones?
Wonder how much longer broadhead arrows have to be due to the front bar/ bridge.?


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi,

I gave away all my non target risers to friend, that includes two 25" Stronghold, as I primarily focused myself doing target recurve for the past 1~2 year

The rest is basically a 18-8 allen head bolt with a section of no thread smooth surface, center shot by adding 5/16 ID rubber/nylon disc that spin when the arrow going forward, the bolt is held by 5/16 24 nylon inserted jam nut for zero movement

For broadhead, I have no idea, as I still in HK pending for relocation, n it is illegal to have broadhead here, so I fit in the heaviest field point I can get for my 1816

Cheers


----------



## benja (Jul 27, 2004)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Parker2530 (Sep 4, 2019)

Those are some beautiful arrows. Love the cresting


----------



## Parker2530 (Sep 4, 2019)

benja said:


> What brands are they if you don’t mind me asking?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You have to love seeing all those bows lined up like that. Which one to pick today!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Still my favorite 

Kahn Noonien Singh


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

‘59 this year. Unless I trade my Traverse for another tradbow! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philip72 (Jun 1, 2013)

62” black Widow psax Bocote 50&29”










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John Valery (Jul 2, 2018)

My go to bow at the moment is a 62 inch Schafer Silvertip.
Arrows are POC footed in Purple Heart.


----------



## PrairieWorks (Feb 24, 2018)

Great looking Silvertip.


----------



## BDippold (Sep 9, 2019)

Very slick set up!


----------



## BDippold (Sep 9, 2019)

lol looks like a tough choice!


----------



## BDippold (Sep 9, 2019)

I like those arrows, man.


----------



## Sharps23 (Apr 1, 2018)

60# Black Widow PSA V, Gold Tip traditionals, 500 spine. Going with Bear Razorheads to hunt with this year.
This is going to be my first year hunting with a recurve, pumped is an understatement! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sjlink83 (Mar 1, 2019)

benja said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


nice


----------



## PrairieWorks (Feb 24, 2018)

Bunch of great looking bows.
Really like the leather wrapped grip on the widow.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

These 3 I’ll be taking to the woods this year, my main bow will be the Titan ILF set up with classic TT Blackmax limbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YRhinefield (Feb 22, 2006)

When I hear the words "beautiful bow" a metal ILF riser doesn't flash come to mind. Now exotic wood is a different story.


----------



## CFGuy (Sep 14, 2012)

I'd love to make some prettier arrows, but green and "turkey" are not conducive to finding misses.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## fallhunt (Aug 2, 2013)

Long Bow
Aluminum Arrows
Calf-Hair Tab
Back Quiver
Armguard
Possibles Bag


----------



## Snapfire (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Just finished getting this one setup for myself. Not full wooden traditional but to me its traditional enough compared to compounds.


----------



## gumboman (Sep 3, 2019)

Reading this thread makes me want to pull out my longbows. Beautiful bows.


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

I wouldn't know where to start. Here is one that I pieced together this past week. Not exactly exotic wood with the dymondwood riser, but it is a nice looking functional bow


----------



## CapitolEye (Sep 12, 2019)

beautiful!


----------



## roughneck1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Love the look of my Stalker Stickbow setup


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a brand new Primal Tech longbow on the way to me now. It the most beautiful bow I’ve ever owned!!!!




































The riser is walnut burl around myrtle burl. The limbs are myrtle burl footed with claro walnut. Riser overlays, limb caps, and tips are kudu horn!!!!

50#@29”

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## varmint101 (May 8, 2008)

Those are fine looking bows Bisch! Perfect specs for me too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Some great looking rigs in this thread.

Here's a couple sets of recurves I have:

One piece and take down Blacktail Elite "Snakebit" bows. Both are 64" and 50#@29". Snakewood and myrtle with purpleheart accents. The TD is my daily shooter and main hunting bow.



















Two Schafer Silvertips, a 60" 50#@29" one piece and a 62" 45#@29" take down. Both are made from the same blocks of cocobolo and koa with rough sheep horn overlays on the riser and tips and checkered grips.


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

My Blacktail (64” 54#@28”)


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lozzano (Feb 17, 2009)

Bisch said:


> I have a brand new Primal Tech longbow on the way to me now. It the most beautiful bow I’ve ever owned!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a crazy good looking bow!
congrats Bisch


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)

Tuktu EX


----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## Smokedinpa (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## knockhunter (Aug 30, 2004)

My #55 Earl Hoyt Jr. Sky Eagle.

Mike


----------



## horseman308 (Apr 17, 2006)

My Bear Takedown - #3 limbs on an A riser. 44# @ 29". Big Jim's Dark Timber shafts with wraps from White Water Archery.








Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

My Yamaha YG68, had it since around 1975 (too far back to pin down the exact year :wink: )


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

Big stick assasin black and white ebony









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## NativeAz (Aug 19, 2019)

Wow!

Really nice looking bows....thanks for posting!


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

Eastern Edge stickbows Falcon, 53 pounds at my draw length. This will be going after moose with me starting sept 21st.


----------



## dan ho (Oct 13, 2018)

Very nice looking rig...where did you get that riser? Is it a 21" or 23"?


thanks,

dan_h


----------



## dan ho (Oct 13, 2018)

boofhead said:


> View attachment 6927125
> 
> 
> Just finished getting this one setup for myself. Not full wooden traditional but to me its traditional enough compared to compounds.


Who makes that riser?

thanks

Dh


----------



## dan ho (Oct 13, 2018)

boofhead said:


> View attachment 6927125
> 
> 
> Just finished getting this one setup for myself. Not full wooden traditional but to me its traditional enough compared to compounds.


Who's riser are you using on this bow?

thanks!

dh


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

dan ho said:


> Who's riser are you using on this bow?
> 
> thanks!
> 
> dh


Sorry, i should have put that in the post. The riser is a Tbow 19 inch ilf "satori". Unfortunately if you live in the usa you will have to get the hoyt version at a very premium price.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

55 @28. Gets it done. Bear montana









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

Lark and Max 6


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## leewardside17 (Jan 25, 2018)

I want this setup..


----------



## leewardside17 (Jan 25, 2018)

my trad bow is very ugly and beat up but it gets the job done


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

leewardside17 said:


> my trad bow is very ugly and beat up but it gets the job done


You should post a pic. Well used is well loved and quite beautiful to some.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I wouldn't use the word "beautiful" for a metal riser bow, but I kind of like the looks of this one. I have 4 of them in different weights.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Yooper-travler said:


> View attachment 6932255
> 
> 
> View attachment 6932257
> ...


Very nice!


----------



## Bruce.net (Sep 5, 2019)

New to archery and my fist post here. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. She might not look like much, but I am smitten. BB warf with TT limbs.


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

Two Tracks U-Finish OGEMAW
Charles sent me the bow with all the hard work done: it was glued up and the rough shapes were cut out. I did all the finish work. I'm thrilled with it and it shoots very well with the minimal tuning I've done so far. Quiet and reasonably fast.


----------



## Tuna11 (Jan 26, 2016)

Martin X-200 50#


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

New bow, first longbow, a double carbon Omega Native....


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

JJ - How long is your longbow?

Nice looking bow, I like the way Kegan shapes the shelf.


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

It's more like a shortbow at 58", he was making the Native even shorter at 56" until recently.


----------



## Kronoloctipus22 (Jun 22, 2019)

Some 73-76# 500-505gr Douglas Fir arrows I just got.


----------



## Kronoloctipus22 (Jun 22, 2019)

Whippen Stick Phoenix and Inferno


----------



## TRADDART (Sep 30, 2019)

Got this Nomad Stalker II on ebay couple weeks ago. Long time since I owned a bow. Hard to draw but I'm practicing. Cardboard boxes better watch out. The holes drilled in the riser don't bother me. The thing above the shelf is a mystery to me.


----------



## T-Roy Frasier (Dec 12, 2018)

Not much to look at but it's a shooter


----------



## plentycoupe (Mar 12, 2017)

Gorgeous bows.


----------



## UglyJoe (Oct 26, 2015)

Wanted to resurrect this thread. Let's see the setups everyone is taking into the woods this year. Here's my new-to-me Toelke Whip 2-piece.


----------



## bowhunterbrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

Sweet !!!


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)




----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

I might bring her out this fall.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

heres my newest,
and probably what's going to be headed to the woods with me this fall.

old mountain stygian recurve.

so smooth and fits me like a glove.


----------



## Bjank (Jun 25, 2012)

My competition Herters [email protected] 1971, shoots as good as the day I bought it.
too many hunting bow to post.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

My Omega Imperial 68" with ipe wood riser, not "flashy" but IMHO it has a simple, functional beauty.

Took delivery of it in Nov. 2019, it has become my favorite


----------



## orange_melted (Apr 6, 2020)

Great Plains Bow Co. B-Model 60" 45#. One of the nicest things I own.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

6bloodychunks said:


> heres my newest,
> and probably what's going to be headed to the woods with me this fall.
> 
> old mountain stygian recurve.
> ...




Ray what happened to the longbow? No love?


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

Yooper-travler said:


> Ray what happened to the longbow? No love?



the mesa longbow was awesome also,cant say it wasnt.

it was just ust too long for my liking.

prefer shorter bows,
prefer recurves,
and prefer my bows cut to or past center.

the mesa was cut before center,
and it seemed to make any shot i screwed up (snap shooting,plucking,etc..)
miss to the right. (im a lefty remember)

messed with my head lol 


but after handling and shooting the mesa i knew i wanted the stygian,

and i was not disappointed, 
the fit and finish of the old mountain bows are quite impressive!

best finish ive ever seen on mass produced china bows!

im working on a short review of the stygian,
it has greatly impressed me.

3rivers only has lefties in stock currently,
dont know when there will be more right hand.

i noticed that john wert is with old mountain now,
and im sure he had a say in the construction and finish of them.

cant wait to see what they will come out with next,
my next bow will more than likely be another old mountain.


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

On its way to me right now. Should be here early this coming week and i cannot wait.
Firefly all purpleheart riser with longbow limbs. 62" 57#@28"


----------



## wdchk (May 18, 2014)

I have really enjoyed this thread (bow porn?). Absolutely beautiful bows.
I have no problem with people who prefer compounds, but I can't help think of all the satisfaction and enjoyment they are missing.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

This is beautiful not only because the string and quiver were handmade by American craftsmen who I have talked to on the phone, but because the arrows are arrows that belonged to my dad over 20 years ago that happened to work out really well when I went to heavier limbs. Very excited to take this rig to the field in the fall.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

Awesome that you are using your dad's arrows. Here's my rig for most of the year. Brad Smith osage longbow, 65" .... 43#. It is a selfbow with hand painted back.


----------



## Boxerboxer (Feb 19, 2016)

Toxalot said:


> Awesome that you are using your dad's arrows. Here's my rig for most of the year. Brad Smith osage longbow, 65" .... 43#. It is a selfbow with hand painted back.


Awesome. A good buddy has a couple Osage staves he's keeping for me in his attic til I bang out a few board bows and get the hang of things. That thing is simple which is about the best kind of beautiful. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

Omega imperial and a new widow , both 45 at 27 , 64” bows 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CAPTJJ (Dec 24, 2007)

My second double carbon Omega Native, slightly longer and little heavier draw weight @ 45#.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

Been playing around with my new tribute.
Aint pretty like those wood bows but shes pretty to me.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

I have a few

But this black widow has become my pride and joy it’s really a pleasure to shoot


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Love this thing....


----------



## Tradhunternj (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Clint25 (Dec 1, 2015)

Pch-x


----------



## Oryguncannaseur (Jan 12, 2020)

68" 54# @ 28". WW Royal


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine


----------



## Fall Gray (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## KCB (May 17, 2006)

Desert Bighorn, one set of limbs Buckeye burl with sheep pads/tips second set Buckeye burl front B&W ebony belly’s with b/w ebony pads/tips


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

I’ve had to many bows I’ve the years and have posted lots on here but out of all of them this is my favorite . Had Jim Neaves build me a centaur longbow for my 9 year old daughter who loves longbows . Don’t remember the woods he used but it’s 48 inch , 22pds and 22 inches and fits her like a glove . She gap shoots and it actually added 5 yds to her point on distance wich is now 20 yds . She amazes me to watch her shoot this thing . Pic of her and bow and also a 15 yd group she shot last night in my shop .


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

Breathn said:


> I’ve had to many bows I’ve the years and have posted lots on here but out of all of them this is my favorite . Had Jim Neaves build me a centaur longbow for my 9 year old daughter who loves longbows . Don’t remember the woods he used but it’s 48 inch , 22pds and 22 inches and fits her like a glove . She gap shoots and it actually added 5 yds to her point on distance wich is now 20 yds . She amazes me to watch her shoot this thing . Pic of her and bow and also a 15 yd group she shot last night in my shop .


That's impressive! Keep her in the sport. She does have a great teacher/father. Keep up the good work

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Keep em coming !! My Mamba and K Mag


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

Black hunter take down recurve (extremely cheap but looks and shoots extremely well) and Grozer hungarian extra type c horsebow. Extra refers to horn tips and side plates and either fish skin or snake skin and type c refers to the c shape it has when unstrung. The grozer is my nicest quality horsebow.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

KCB said:


> Desert Bighorn, one set of limbs Buckeye burl with sheep pads/tips second set Buckeye burl front B&W ebony belly’s with b/w ebony pads/tips



K that burl is fantastic! Ive owned his TC but that BH is a looker.


----------



## granite14 (Nov 10, 2014)

My first takedown longbow. Its got its flaws but i learned a lot and it shoots amazing.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## longhunter1762 (Jan 22, 2007)

The 4 "finalists" for this upcoming season- the bookends are Schafer Silvertips, an Eagle Wing and a Hill Country are in the middle.


----------



## bowtechJDW (Oct 15, 2009)

65" [email protected] selfbow takedown w/ cottonmouth skins. Built by me... bad pic but all I had









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRADDART (Sep 30, 2019)

Didn't know cottonmouth skin looked that nice.

Here's my new old one. The well-named Little Bear. It's really small and light. That arrow is 31". It's about a 1975, a Grayling Michigan bow from 1973 to 1977 anyway. Looks OK for 45 years old. Guess nobody wanted to shoot it. So I will. It's 48" AMO, 20#@24" but feels like easy draw to 28".


----------



## stick monkey (Mar 9, 2015)

longhunter1762 said:


> The 4 "finalists" for this upcoming season- the bookends are Schafer Silvertips, an Eagle Wing and a Hill Country are in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 7220979


What is the one with the deflex riser?


----------



## boofhead (Jul 15, 2007)

bowtechJDW said:


> 65" [email protected] selfbow takedown w/ cottonmouth skins. Built by me... bad pic but all I had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That skin looks awesome.


----------



## jrogers88 (Jun 25, 2016)

My purpleheart firefly


----------



## longhunter1762 (Jan 22, 2007)

Stick Monkey-the deflex riser, 2nd one in from the right, is a 56" Hill Country Bobcat longbow, 48# @ 28", cocobolo riser & limb veneers. It's a sweet little bow!


----------



## fibonacci4u (Jun 11, 2002)

Black Widow PSAXS 52# @ 28”.


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

DH Ventura - '91 
#[email protected]" / 66" AMO


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Got busy with the rattle can....again.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Doofus that looks great!


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Sorry doofy, :embara:

Stupid autocorrect


----------



## huntingthebars1 (Sep 25, 2016)

very cool


----------



## Doofy_13 (Jan 2, 2012)

Yooper-travler said:


> Sorry doofy, :embara:
> 
> Stupid autocorrect


Thanks! Don't worry...both doofus and doofy are interchangeable as a nickname. I can thank my father for that one who started calling me that before I was 3.


huntingthebars1 said:


> very cool


Thanks!


----------



## mossy oak wv (Apr 23, 2020)

Great pics and beautiful wood, thanks for sharing!


----------



## wild_musk (Jun 8, 2013)

BL Hardcore


----------



## jj141979 (Mar 4, 2006)

Widow PCHXS 58" 47#@28" Zircote/Tiger Myrtle Spliced Limbs


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Put a saltine cracker in your mouth before clicking on/enlarging the pics in the linked URL in my signature below...wouldn't want you to drool on yourself. 🙂


----------



## Phil Magistro (Apr 19, 2004)

I've owned and shot many, many longbows and recurves over the past 56 years from custom to production but fifteen years ago I bought a bow that has never disappointed me. As much as I keep trying to go back to wood, these DAS risers and limb combinations are by far the best I've ever held in my hands.


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Where's Bruce? said:


> Put a saltine cracker in your mouth before clicking on/enlarging the pics in the linked URL in my signature below...wouldn't want you to drool on yourself.
> 
> View attachment 7262467


Dang brother... that's a piece of artwork!!!

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Bruce did you pull the trigger or just dream about it?


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

bowtechJDW said:


> 65" [email protected] selfbow takedown w/ cottonmouth skins. Built by me... bad pic but all I had
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd love to see some more pics!! A similar build is on my DIY wish list. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G532M using Tapatalk


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Beautiful bow Bruce, always like to see photos of it.


----------



## Bgbuck1534 (Aug 3, 2020)

Bowmania said:


> Elk antler riser with Mt. lion claws, bear claw, elk ivories, and elk burls for the limb bolts.
> 
> Bowmania


Wow I never seen a set up like this. I’m overly impressed.


----------



## Tbieberle42 (Aug 9, 2020)

benja said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This m


----------



## Tbieberle42 (Aug 9, 2020)

This makes me want to get into traditional


----------



## EHartkopf (Aug 7, 2017)

Not "traditional", but I like my setup


----------



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

Yooper-travler said:


> Bruce did you pull the trigger or just dream about it?


Let's just say I get spoiled on my birthday. I think it was Beendare that posted it initially when i was shopping for a new recurve and I just had to have it. I love how it feels in my hands and shooting it is so much fun, it's like it was custom made for me. Can't wait to get some blood on it. Missed a 380ish bull elk last season, shot right under it's heart...misjudged the distance and had no time to RF the area. Clean miss...thank God! Trad is a challenge.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a beautiful bow on your birthday!


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

I'll hunt with these two bows this season. My grandson may shoot a 3D pig with the orange one.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

A new one to me. Bought the limbs this spring, had them on a tribute riser, didn’t love the riser, now I like this bow a lot


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

My Omega Royal Huntsman, delivered in Oct. 2020.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

MtnOak said:


> View attachment 7212227
> 
> 
> View attachment 7212229
> ...


what is the limb veneer on that bow? seriously beautiful bow!

specs?


----------



## EyeIrritant (Jan 12, 2016)

1975 Browning Nomad. 54”, 45#.

I got it for $20 at a pawn shop. My favorite pawn shop treasure. Shoots like a dream.


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

roosiebull said:


> what is the limb veneer on that bow? seriously beautiful bow!
> 
> specs?


 Wood is black and white ebony

bow specs: black widow PMA X 
62 inches
45 lb at 29 inch draw

She really is a pleasure to shoot, I can do pretty good with it out to 20 yds, maybe 25 if I really focus and shoot for a couple days at a time, she will prolly be in the tree with me this evening if I can get all my honey do crap done today...


----------



## MWP330 (Dec 17, 2020)

All beautiful bows....I want.


----------



## pcfithian (Oct 15, 2015)

My vintage Wings: 1963 Red Wing Hunter and 1967 Lockwood riser Thunderbird.


----------



## stoutstuff (Mar 31, 2011)

19" Rossing ILF with Border Hex6WL limbs and Mountain Muffler string.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I love the natural camo of skins....so I skinned the limbs on my older hunting bows










but I just couldn’t bring myself to skin the Uukha Vx’s on my current hunting bow.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

all us lefties are drooling now lol


----------



## dixiemagnum80 (Nov 25, 2020)

A nice green stripe in between two RWH’s


----------



## longhunter1762 (Jan 22, 2007)

...A Schafer Silvertip, all maple...


----------



## Canuckian (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Superbike1 (Nov 19, 2005)

Canuckian said:


> View attachment 7334940


I love it! I've got one of these for sale over on tradtalk.

Sent from my SM-A015U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice. are those rivercane arrows or did you paint that on those shafts?
Whatever it is....I like it.




longhunter1762 said:


> View attachment 7334925
> 
> ...A Schafer Silvertip, all maple...


----------



## Canuckian (Apr 15, 2019)

Superbike1 said:


> I love it! I've got one of these for sale over on tradtalk.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A015U1 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I’m upgrading the limbs soon but the riser has been great. Considering a change for a lighter one but with a young family you take what you can get and enjoy your luck!


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

This is the trad bow I'll be using next season. It's a 2200 year old Chinese model. I'm waiting on a new fast flight string and a set of Limbsavers...you can't be too careful. 

KPC


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Saw those ^ on ETSY for $19.99- grin.

Its recommended you only use the Bishop Rebar arrows and BHs.....at $3,400/ doz


----------



## longhunter1762 (Jan 22, 2007)

Beendare-those arrows are older Easton Gamegetters, 2016's-I found 3 dozen uncut shafts on eBay this past July--Score for me!


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

No longer have the 1972 Bear Type Type II. It now hangs in a renown Bear collector's gallery. The full-rigged "Jensen" is my sniper/low light bow.


----------



## dennisfarina (Oct 27, 2019)

very nice


----------



## firefighter4634 (Feb 15, 2013)

benja said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very Nice!


----------



## Brushgoat hunter (Sep 29, 2020)

Omega royal huntsman/green hornet


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

benja said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Whats the middle bow? That really high grip for a longbow is pretty unique. One of the reasons I don't like longbows is because of the grip.



BarneySlayer said:


> View attachment 6923215
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a huntersniche predator velocity with a transformers logo? I heard they shut down, might have to keep mine now.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Roof_Korean said:


> Is that a huntersniche predator velocity with a transformers logo? I heard they shut down, might have to keep mine now.


Good eye! Yes, it is. I had not heard of their closure, but if Ron died, I can see the purpose behind it fizzling. I liked their bows. Kind of like a Bear spinoff with his own flavor. Nice guy, from what I could tell in brief phone conversations. He talked me out of the 'carbon' limbs, which were . He told me that if I was set on spending the money, I could do that, and they might be a little faster, but that since the carbon foam was only replacing the maple fiber filler, and you still had fiberglass dominating the weight, it wouldn't really be that different, and he thought maple worked fine, but it was my money. I appreciated that. That transformer Velocity went with me to Redding for the NFAA 3d nationals, and it did its part just fine.


----------



## MADD BEAR (Jan 4, 2021)

Bearpaw mohawk hunter takedown 13” riser with hybrid limbs. At my draw length, it draws 65#@30”. Draws smooth and has the speed of a recurve. Up here in Canada I mosly hunt from the ground. The terrain here is very thick and wooded so a shortbow has the advantage. Been tuning a new set of heavyweight class arrows to this. This bow is clocking right on all the bareshaft testing I have done. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roof_Korean (Dec 19, 2018)

BarneySlayer said:


> Good eye! Yes, it is. I had not heard of their closure, but if Ron died, I can see the purpose behind it fizzling. I liked their bows. Kind of like a Bear spinoff with his own flavor. Nice guy, from what I could tell in brief phone conversations. He talked me out of the 'carbon' limbs, which were . He told me that if I was set on spending the money, I could do that, and they might be a little faster, but that since the carbon foam was only replacing the maple fiber filler, and you still had fiberglass dominating the weight, it wouldn't really be that different, and he thought maple worked fine, but it was my money. I appreciated that. That transformer Velocity went with me to Redding for the NFAA 3d nationals, and it did its part just fine.


I have the foam carbon limbs, they dont seem very special to me compared to my carbon/wood ilf setup.


----------



## Pine Hawker (Mar 17, 2005)

coyote1664 said:


> My 50# Hoyt Dorado with a beautiful Thunderhorn boa that arrived today... Thought it was way to nice looking not to share...coupled with some nice looking custom cedar shafts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

longhunter1762 said:


> Beendare-those arrows are older Easton Gamegetters, 2016's-I found 3 dozen uncut shafts on eBay this past July--Score for me!


I used to shoot those 2116 gamegetters back in the early 80’s, when they were either green or camo. Then they had the orange ones a higher grade of Alu, which i cant remember the name XX75’s I think, interesting, I’ve never seen the ringed ones.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Heres another angle on my current hunting bow.....sorry if that dang Coues deer is in the way-grin








Yes I took better photos....but this is how I found him With my -beautiful- 553gr arrow sticking through on a diagonal....though its hard to see the BH sticking out Due to the shadow. DIY hunt in AZ, late season. My first Coues with a stickbow..


----------



## Manx2020 (Jan 9, 2021)

made a takedown in high school. fun stuff!!


----------



## cedarsticks (Sep 10, 2009)

Omega Royal Huntsman, [email protected]”, just getting broke-in for the 3D season.


----------



## Te Hopo (12 mo ago)

My favourite bow I own, a 40LB Bear Montana with an Eagles Flight Quiver that I modified to angle the arrows sit to more inline with the bow


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

A couple of my Widows.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Old thread…with my older setup….
My new setup though I’ve only killed one animal with it and i cant find that photo
Stalker ILF RISER, with Uukha Selenghas 

This is a couple arrows each from 20y-35y…still losing them a little bit R/L


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

My Omega's;

66" Royal Huntsman, Royal Jacaranda Spectraply riser;











68" Royal Huntsman, Coffee Dymalux riser;











2019 Imperial 68" Ipe wood riser;


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

The above is a 1974 Shakespeare QT takedown, Phil Grable riser.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

17" Dryad epic ilf with das carbon limbs


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Another one I really enjoy. Two tracks Ogemaw. Osage, bocote and g10


----------



## adam0321 (Jun 10, 2012)

Brad Lehmann said:


> I wouldn't know where to start. Here is one that I pieced together this past week. Not exactly exotic wood with the dymondwood riser, but it is a nice looking functional bow


That is a very nice looking bow.


----------



## wcasey755 (Jun 19, 2020)

Has Keegan seen this thread? I bet he would be proud to see his bows flooding the competition!


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Beendare said:


> Heres another angle on my current hunting bow.....sorry if that dang Coues deer is in the way-grin
> View attachment 7345773
> 
> Yes I took better photos....but this is how I found him With my -beautiful- 553gr arrow sticking through on a diagonal....though its hard to see the BH sticking out Due to the shadow. DIY hunt in AZ, late season. My first Coues with a stickbow..


Bucket list hunt. Great buck! 

Sent from my Nokia XR20 using Tapatalk


----------



## davydtune (Apr 27, 2007)

Sears Hawk (a little bit fancied up 52" Bear Black Panther labeled for Sears) 52lbs at my short 25", xx75 2018 with 200 grain Grizzly Instincts on the business end........600 grains total


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

Bowmania said:


> Elk antler riser with Mt. lion claws, bear claw, elk ivories, and elk burls for the limb bolts.
> 
> Bowmania


Very cool!!


----------



## Hampete7914 (2 mo ago)

Been a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Hampete7914 said:


> Been a while
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will make you popular


----------



## Draven Olary (Jun 12, 2016)

Border 19" Triplecarbon Shedua + HEX 6










Boder 17" Triplecarbon Heritage Midnight + HEX 7.5










Border Tempest 17" + HEX 6.5


----------



## coop2564 (Jan 27, 2013)

Some great looking bows! My crew below, my selfbow, Crowned eagle by Harvey Archery, and my TBOW.


----------



## real buckmaster (Jul 21, 2021)

17 g10/buckeye Burl stalker with morrison max 6 limbs.


----------



## bowhuntercoop (Jul 22, 2008)

Stalker coyote fxt with the acs longbow limbs. Buckeye burl and English walnut riser with Tiger Myrtle and English walnut footed limbs.


----------



## BUGSLINGER719 (Aug 11, 2010)




----------



## Kellyupton (2 mo ago)

Haven’t done this for a while 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

bowhuntercoop said:


> View attachment 7730230
> Stalker coyote fxt with the acs longbow limbs. Buckeye burl and English walnut riser with Tiger Myrtle and English walnut footed limbs.


Beautiful.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

Nice bows, especially like yours heli-m


----------



## Mahantango (Feb 20, 2021)

56” Kanati, 47#@28”


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice Blacktails old Buck! Are your bows the older Elite series or the newer Sitka series?


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

1old buck said:


> Nice bows, especially like yours heli-m
> View attachment 7730652
> View attachment 7730653


Thanks 1 old buck yours look awesome too


----------



## Texastechhunter (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

Another shot of my 66" Omega Royal Huntsman.

Taken in Nov. 2022 in the woods on our club's 3D Target Trail.


----------



## Josh9284 (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Gunable (Jan 5, 2021)

Old Bear "B" mag


----------



## dougmax (Jul 23, 2009)

Black Widow PAX….60” 55#@28”
All Bocote w/custom arrowhead inlay in the front of the riser


----------



## OkieTrad (Sep 4, 2021)

A good group makes any bow look good. But y'all have some nice rigs for sure.


----------



## Megastink (Sep 9, 2021)

my uncle gifted me his old Darton Ranger Super Flite. It’s simple, but draws smooth and shoots beautifully. Probably heading to Lancaster later today to get some insight from the techs on arrows.


----------



## LONG RANGE (Sep 3, 2014)

Maybe not the most beautiful, but it’s functional!


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BowMoney (Jan 26, 2014)

NewWood Vanguard 45#@29 1/2”








Macassar Ebony and Quilted Maple


----------



## smithca1988 (29 d ago)

This the GREAT PLAINS TRADITIONAL BOW COMPANY Youth Longbow in Hickory option at 45 pounds to fit my 24--24.5 inch draw.

The limbs use highly figured wood that has been stabilized to help the bow be a better hunting bow as they do with almost all bows except the one ask for special survival bow that uses the newer Phenolic replacement they are using in the limb tips of most bow models the company makes.


----------



## smithca1988 (29 d ago)

BowMoney said:


> NewWood Vanguard 45#@29 1/2”
> View attachment 7772020
> 
> Macassar Ebony and Quilted Maple


Amazing looking bow.


----------



## BowMoney (Jan 26, 2014)

smithca1988 said:


> Amazing looking bow.


Thank you!


----------



## smithca1988 (29 d ago)

Beendare said:


> I used to shoot those 2116 gamegetters back in the early 80’s, when they were either green or camo. Then they had the orange ones a higher grade of Alu, which i cant remember the name XX75’s I think, interesting, I’ve never seen the ringed ones.


My brother has some Ringed of the Camo Hunters, similar model to the Gamegetter in the same early camo design. 

My dad has some old brown Gamegetter in 2114 that I got him in 2021 that are XX75 but really old re-fletched arrows I got off E-bay for cheap from the family member that inherited the dead relatives bow but will not use aluminum arrows only carbon fiber.

I also got some Gamegetter brown 1817 a person sold cheap due to them being only spines they refletched but made into target only 4 feather arrows I use with my 36 pound duel side all fibeglass longbow Actionbow 8200 by Actionrod that I pull to 34--35 pounds. These do not have the XX75 to them but have the T--7075 on them same as the standard arrows Easton makes denoting the alloy.

I use some odd 450 Cupid aluminum arrows, Chinese made that are closer to 425--400 spine or roughly a 2116 I plan to use for my eventual hunting bow I posted on here the GREAT PLAINS TRADITIONAL BOW COMPANY Youth Longbow at 45 pounds I will draw at 24--24.5 inches so 45 pounds at my draw. I got the bow in dead of winter a day after my birthday December 21, and it has been too cold to use the bow. They are 7076 aluminum alloy that is equivalent to the T-7075 alloy as some arrows use the standard 7075.

I like using aluminum arrows as they are as durable as carbon fiber for a way lower price. I am not planning to do target stuff, so I do not need carbon fiber arrows and if I did it would be 3D Target where the aluminum would work fine. In fact, the aluminum arrow works well for hunting becuse they have extra weight to the arrows to help the momentum.


----------



## smithca1988 (29 d ago)

smithca1988 said:


> View attachment 7772295
> 
> This the GREAT PLAINS TRADITIONAL BOW COMPANY Youth Longbow in Hickory option at 45 pounds to fit my 24--24.5 inch draw.
> 
> The limbs use highly figured wood that has been stabilized to help the bow be a better hunting bow as they do with almost all bows except the one ask for special survival bow that uses the newer Phenolic replacement they are using in the limb tips of most bow models the company makes.


I just realized again about how...

This bow is an ASS or American Style Shortbow. A hybrid between a Native Plains bow in shape/height and most of the shelf style shorter English Shortbows in size as well. Again, similar to how an ASL is a hybrid between an English Longbow and the most common types of Native American bow.


----------

